# Looking for PrePrinted Sublimation Transfer Sheets



## tmtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi There, i am new to the forum and would love to ask a couple of questions. I am having a "Bear" of a time trying to locate pre-printed sublimation sheets for decorating shirts. I am buying a heat press and have seen the sublimation sheets at a local t shirt printing house, however i would like to find them wholesale. They are the type of designs found on the new "sublimation decorated clothing" in all the trendy clothing stores these days. The designs remind me of the "tatoo look" that is really popular these days. If anyone has any suggestions, i would really appreciate it. I am not ready to invest in a sub. printer and am horrible at photoshop and don't want tohave to create my own sheets. 
Thanks Again, TMTZ. 

P.S. I am attaching a link to an example of the designs i am looking for.

www.amiclubwear.com/fashion-style-clothing.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The garments in your link appear to be sublimated material BEFORE the garment is made. there are several place that do sublimation on roll material and then make the garment. So I don't think you find what you seek...besides unless you have a huge press...the transfers...assuming you find them...would be too large for the regular presses


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

That stuff is printed on the material before the dress is made on a large scale printer that cures as the material runs through it. Then the designs are sewn.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We do full dye sublimation cut and sew custom apparel. It is an incredible market as most of the high end apparel has gone full coverage. We do a lot of wholesale business. Feel free to contact us anytime if you would like more information on how we can assist you.

Mark
[email protected]
480-219-5706


----------



## tmtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Everyone so much for your input. It makes sense the fabric would be printed before being sewn. I can see that now. Thanks Again for all your help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not seen these available as a stock design item. Come to think of it, in all my years in the transfer industry I have never known of any company that offered sublimation sheets of the kind you are requesting.


----------



## tmtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank You. I did purchase a stack of pre-printed sublimation sheets at a local T shirt design shop (tattoo style designs). They are probably about 1.5 X 1.5 feet (large enough to cover the front of a t shirt) I don't know where they get them and they are inexpensive enough i can just keep buying from them and do the t-shirts, mabe not dresses, etc... I guess they are just not that available as no-one seems to know much about them or where to get them wholesale. Thanks Much.


----------



## gorgall (Feb 21, 2006)

Possibly a silly question, but are you sure they are sublimation transfers?


----------



## tmtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Not a silly question at all! I wondered that myself, but when i saw them in there i asked what they were and i was told they were Sublimation transfers and that they couldn't be printed on anything that wasn't at least 50% poly. preferably more - so i purchased a stack of them (they were really inexpensive) prob. because they didn't carry the poly shirts to put them on and that if i were to find the shirts, bring them in and they would be happy to press them for me. The colors are really nice and i have found the shirts at conde.com, just haven't gotten them yet. They also had other transfers in the store, but these were the only ones that were the "sublimation kind." Thanks Much. Do you think they could be something other than sublimation transfers??


----------

